# A quick question on authenticity/origin of a single cigar



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

A new website sprung up a while ago that was offering to send Cuban cigars "free" (they wanted a buck for shipping) as some sort of promotion. At this time, I didn't even know that Cuban cigars were sold on the internet, so I just assumed they meant Cuban seed, picked one at random, and went on my way. I found out that they were, in fact, selling actual Cuban cigars, so I emailed them and asked them to change my order to one of the non-Cuban smokes because I didn't want to deal with the worry of Customs. Anyway, I was told that my order was changed to a Dominican cigar.

Today I got the cigar in the mail, a Partagas Serie D No. 4. The band says "Partagas-Habana" and looks just like the real thing on the Cigar Aficionado page, has the raised lettering, etc.

I'm now trying to figure out if they sent me a Cuban or Dominican cigar. Does the Serie D No. 4 come in a Dominican blend? If it did, why does it say "Habana" on the band? Just what is going on here?!

It might be worth noting that the website I used does not list the Serie D No. 4 in their section for Dominican cigars. I just can't believe that anyone would send a cigar to the US for a dollar though. It seems really...stupid.

I'm reluctant to post a picture, but the band looks just like the one shown here

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

There is not a Serie D no 4 Non-Cuban blend.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

That cigar is not avaiable in a domincan cousin. The partagas name is used for many sigars but sereis d #4 is only habano as for ists authenticity? Only smokeing will tell.


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

Alrighty, thanks everyone! I probably won't be buying any Habanos except while traveling because I'm 1. a chicken and 2. broke, so I plan on saving this puppy for when I graduate in 4-6 years. That much age ought to make it a very nice smoke.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just smoke it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Enjoy your smoke in years to come... just think.. you spent a dollar for it.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I know what promotion you're referencing and have to admit I participated as well and got my goodies today. It's the real deal.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are pretty good right now, go for it! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Just smoke it.


:tpd:

yup. it's only a cigar and you never know what might happen 4-6 years down the road.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

mikeyj23 said:


> I know what promotion you're referencing and have to admit I participated as well and got my goodies today. It's the real deal.


So I'm not sure what to make of this, but... Anthony Masciangelo is the person who has registered xxxxxx.com (no, I'm not giving out a "source", they advertised in Cigar Aficionado, the NYPost, and other US mass market venues... but mods, edit this part out if you disagree) -- and he has also registered the site  onlyonefix.com which apparently sells contact lenses. Oddly enough, on that page he appears to use a pseudonym "Anthony Donato"

There's an article about it here. I dunno, something doesn't smell right.

I'm also not sure why certain Trinidads don't have pigtails... (and they do claim that those are Cuban Trinidads)

IF this is legit, they are doing this as a promotion to generate business. If it is not legit, they are likely doing this to obtain consumer information and/or worse...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

moki said:


> So I'm not sure what to make of this, but... Anthony Masciangelo is the person who has registered xxxxxxxx.com (no, I'm not giving out a "source", they advertised in Cigar Aficionado, the NYPost, and other US mass market venues... but mods, edit this part out if you disagree) -- and he has also registered the site  onlyonefix.com which apparently sells contact lenses. Oddly enough, on that page he appears to use a pseudonym "Anthony Donato"
> 
> There's an article about it here. I dunno, something doesn't smell right.
> 
> ...


By the looks of things I should think that they are legit. They can certainly afford to be, considering the prices they are charging.  Folks may want to consider shopping around a little.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

stormin said:


> By the looks of things I should think that they are legit. They can certainly afford to be, considering the prices they are charging.  Folks may want to consider shopping around a little.


Did you look at the picture of the "Cuban Trinidad Reyes" cigar in the link above?


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Smoke it !


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

moki said:


> So I'm not sure what to make of this, but... Anthony Masciangelo is the person who has registered xxxxxxxxx.com (no, I'm not giving out a "source", they advertised in Cigar Aficionado, the NYPost, and other US mass market venues... but mods, edit this part out if you disagree) -- and he has also registered the site  onlyonefix.com which apparently sells contact lenses. Oddly enough, on that page he appears to use a pseudonym "Anthony Donato"
> 
> There's an article about it here. I dunno, something doesn't smell right.
> 
> ...


I stayed away, it didn't smell right to me... :chk

:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

moki said:


> Did you look at the picture of the "Cuban Trinidad Reyes" cigar in the link above?


I did ... and I smell a rat. I wouldn't touch that site with a ten foot pole.


----------



## pizzaboy089 (Jul 8, 2007)

just ordered the romeo y julieta no. 2 tubo from the site above for $1.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

moki said:


> Did you look at the picture of the "Cuban Trinidad Reyes" cigar...?





dunng said:


> I stayed away, it didn't smell right to me... :chk
> 
> :ss





The Professor said:


> I wouldn't touch that site with a ten foot pole.


:tpd:


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Just smoke it.


Agreed. How will you know that you like/dislike it if you dont smoke it?

And you have done nothing wrong. The cigar was shipped to you in error, no currency was exchanged, there will be no "issues" from your freebie.

That said, I wouldnt order from said site. The excessive advertising is a magnet for certain organizations that you wouldnt want to be on the list of.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Agreed. How will you know that you like/dislike it if you dont smoke it?
> 
> And you have done nothing wrong. The cigar was shipped to you in error, no currency was exchanged, there will be no "issues" from your freebie.
> 
> That said, I wouldnt order from said site. The excessive advertising is a magnet for certain organizations that you wouldnt want to be on the list of.


$1 for shipping


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

omowasu said:


> And you have done nothing wrong. The cigar was shipped to you in error, no currency was exchanged, there will be no "issues" from your freebie.


I am not a lawyer but as far as I understand importation of anything of Cuban origin is in fact against the law regardless of whether money changed hands or not.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I am not a lawyer but as far as I understand importation of anything of Cuban origin is in fact against the law regardless of whether money changed hands or not.


:tpd: Sadly... tis true


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

If you guys are really that worried go and get yourself a pre-paid visa from your local gas station and use that to place the order to your addie but under an assumed name.

If you pay cash for the pre-paid credit card there is not paper trail. With an assumed name on the package you can always claim that you ordered nothing and you don't know why there's an illegal cigar in your mail.

Jeez, everyone just take a deep breath. It's a cigar, not cocaine.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

No1der said:


> Jeez, everyone just take a deep breath. It's a cigar, not cocaine.


For real. From what I hear, members on this board have had the audacity to order entire boxes of Cuban cigars and not been carted off to Guantanamo (although it'd be strangely ironic...)


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

No1der said:


> If you guys are really that worried go and get yourself a pre-paid visa from your local gas station and use that to place the order to your addie but under an assumed name.
> 
> If you pay cash for the pre-paid credit card there is not paper trail. With an assumed name on the package you can always claim that you ordered nothing and you don't know why there's an illegal cigar in your mail.
> 
> Jeez, everyone just take a deep breath. *It's a cigar, not cocaine*.


Funny you mention this. I recently had lunch in Miami with an old friend who works at Customs and was telling me that illegal cigars require the same amount of paperwork as a kilo of cocaine


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I placed and order as well.

Then I read below that the $1 is for their freaking catalog.

I highly doubt this is a "STING" but rather a novel way to make a good bit of money by selling their catalogue.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

No1der said:


> I placed and order as well.
> 
> Then I read below that the $1 is for their freaking catalog.
> 
> I highly doubt this is a "STING" but rather a novel way to make a good bit of money by selling their catalogue.


I wonder if this thread has outlived its usefulness....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> I wonder if this thread has outlived its usefulness....


Could Be. I dunno. :chk


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

No1der said:


> I placed and order as well.
> 
> Then I read below that the $1 is for their freaking catalog.
> 
> I highly doubt this is a "STING" but rather a novel way to make a good bit of money by selling their catalogue.


How are they making a good bit of money by sending you a cigar (that cost much more than $1) and a catalog, and cover shipping for $1?


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

moki said:


> How are they making a good bit of money by sending you a cigar (that cost much more than $1) and a catalog, and cover shipping for $1?


Returning customers, I guess, or perhaps word of mouth advertising. Companies wouldn't give out free samples if it didn't benefit them in the long run.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I got a cigar from this deal and it was the real deal. These guys are the real deal. You can just order an NC for a buck and you will get it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I wonder if this thread has outlived its usefulness....


I'm convinced.


----------

